# Laptop advice please...



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... So I have an Acer V550c Review and specs here

I've had the thing for around 18 months, it was originally bought for my wife to use on maternity leave. Since day one it's been incredibly slow and laggy. Boot up takes an eternity, moving between tasks is slow. This is all compounded by the fact that I have a Lenovo M30 from work which is incredibly fast, so it's hard to stop comparing the two.
So other than using it as a doorstop, what can I do to speed it up? It has minimal programs on it, but quite a lot of Acer bloatware. Should I replace the 1tb hard drive with an SSD? Is this difficult to do? New processor? more memory? or am I looking at so much money, it's not worth it?

Any advice would be really appreciated as it's doing my head in.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If you can get more memory in it it should be an easy fix.
Otherwise I would look at either uninstalling or disabling some of he bloatware on startup.

If you type in msconfig in the search box (bottom left above the usual windows start logo)
You'll be able to disable certain programs so they are memory resident on startup.

Have a quick look at the microsoft guide to what does what.
Can improve things considerably.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/using-system-configuration#1TC=windows-8

Also have a think about doing a disk cleanup (type at windows command again)
This will delete a load of temp files that aren't in use (apologies if you already know this)

Empty your recycle bin

See how it goes
HTH


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If you have 6GB if should be plenty to plod along at a good pace.

My sons HP laptop is as slow as hell at the moment, but he clicks on bl00dy anything.
I had to clean up a few things with AdAware and Malwarebytes before getting it to improve.

I have a W7 Pro PC at work and have had it 3 years, and it has never been anything less than rapidly fast, never had any problems, best windows based PC i have had (HP Pro)
Then again its not a 'surf anywhere' machine, it just gets work done on it.
Would never have a windows laptop again though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Forget all that. Get an SSD and reinstall windows.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Forgot to add, it's running Windows 10 if that makes a difference


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you think it's just pre-installed bloatware, do a clean install of Windows on current drive. May not be totally straightforward if you don't have a Windows cd though. The recovery partition is likely to install the Acer extras at same time.

If she uses it for a lot of Internet stuff, its possible that it's malware (does she play a lot of online games? Candy crush type stuff, not FIFA 14 lol). Do a scan with AdAware/Malwarebytes and see what it returns. If it is infected, try cleaning it. Can be time consuming if there's anything particularly malicious on though so if you've got decent backups of personal stuff (photos, etc) then you're again better off doin a clean install. This would be my first port of call.

Ssd is grand idea, but start with the basic first. If it is malware related issues, you'll end up back here in a few months when she unintentionally infects the new install the same way.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It won't make a great deal of difference if you install an SSD as the hard drive RPM isn't actually that bad.

The major issue is an i3 1.4ghz is just not cut out to even handle Windows 10.

You could have 10GB of RAM and it still wouldn't make a huge difference as the processor is already working overtime to cope with Windows 10, temp storage is great but if the processor can't shift between tasks fast enough then its pointless.

A fresh install without all the freeware/trialware they provide might make a little difference.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It won't make a great deal of difference if you install an SSD as the hard drive RPM isn't actually that bad.
> 
> The major issue is an i3 1.4ghz is just not cut out to even handle Windows 10.
> 
> ...


Apologies, I linked to the wrong laptop. Mine has the i7 installed CPU @2.00GHz 2.50GHz


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It won't make a great deal of difference if you install an SSD as the hard drive RPM isn't actually that bad.
> 
> The major issue is an i3 1.4ghz is just not cut out to even handle Windows 10.
> 
> ...


Sorry but that, along with a few of the posts on here is nonsense. It's the slowest RPM drive you can get! (5400rpm)

Stick an SSD in along with a clean install of windows and it'll be like a new machine.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Even better, never look back and do what I did 2 years ago and buy a Macbook.

I bet you wish you'd never asked the question Nick 

If you're not confident in the HDD/SSD swap, then do the clean up stages first as its a zero cost option.
If you're still sick of it then try the SSD


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kash-Jnr said:


> It won't make a great deal of difference if you install an SSD as the hard drive RPM isn't actually that bad.
> 
> The major issue is an i3 1.4ghz is just not cut out to even handle Windows 10.
> 
> ...


Believe me an SSD will make a huge difference.

Just installed 32 in a suite of 2nd gen i3's and they fly. Processor does jack when standard browsing etc. We've had ssd's in atom based netbooks and they're fast at general useage stuff.

Trust me, a reinstall will make a difference, an SSD will make a huge difference.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

James_R said:


> Even better, never look back and do what I did 2 years ago and buy a Macbook.
> 
> I bet you wish you'd never asked the question Nick
> 
> ...


Haha no, I love the fact you always get diverse help and suggestions here James!

The only reason we didn't go Mac was she needed a 17" screen as minimum (oooer) And the the cost for a 15" macbook was through the roof compared to the Asus. We actually sold our 21" iMac to fund the Asus (!) A macbook is on the cards but not until February so I want to get the Asus running faster until then.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Is the SSD hardware a straight swap for the current HDD?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes. 

I would never own anything without one.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Yes.
> 
> I would never own anything without one.


And the Windows install? Difficult or manageable would you say? And where's the best place to source one?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a very good call guys. In my technophobic world I never knew of this. Thanks. I'm going to do this during the week. 

Cooks


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Haha no, I love the fact you always get diverse help and suggestions here James!
> 
> The only reason we didn't go Mac was she needed a 17" screen as minimum (oooer) And the the cost for a 15" macbook was through the roof compared to the Asus. We actually sold our 21" iMac to fund the Asus (!) A macbook is on the cards but not until February so I want to get the Asus running faster until then.


Agreed the 17" MacBooks are pretty ouch when it comes to £££

I've got a SSD in my macbook and its so fast, and totally silent.
Let us all know how you get on Nick :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

NickTB said:


> And the Windows install? Difficult or manageable would you say? And where's the best place to source one?


Not hard but depends on you really.

You must know someone who fiddles!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

6Gb Ram and an i3 processor will be plenty fast enough for most tasks - The 5400 rpm disk drive is the performance killer here; They are slow in order to have low power consumption.

Looking at your machine specs, they appear to have a standard 2.5" SATA drive that is accessible via a service cover, so it should be straightforward.

Check your machines specs and get an SSD upgrade kit that has cloning software - you take your drive out - plug it into another computer using the supplied cable - use the cloning software to copy your hard disk to your new SSD - then put the new drive into your laptop.

It is an easy process if you are comfortable with tech, otherwise find a local pc Tech who will do it for you. Depending on how much space you need, you can now source a 512gb SSD for around £130. 

I went through the same process with a Dell laptop and swapped the 5400rpm disk for an SSD and the difference is staggering; 30 seconds to boot up instead of nearly 2 minutes. Applications load and run in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

GleemSpray said:


> 6Gb Ram and an i3 processor will be plenty fast enough for most tasks - The 5400 rpm disk drive is the performance killer here; They are slow in order to have low power consumption.
> 
> Looking at your machine specs, they appear to have a standard 2.5" SATA drive that is accessible via a service cover, so it should be straightforward.
> 
> ...


To be fair if he can source a DVD/download for a clean install of windows it'll be better than adding all the bloatware back in. Although, the bloatware won't slow it down so much with an SSD in it.

Installing Windows is just like most things, keep clicking Next/Yes/Agree/Confirm until you see the desktop screen again!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> To be fair if he can source a DVD/download for a clean install of windows it'll be better than adding all the bloatware back in. Although, the bloatware won't slow it down so much with an SSD in it.
> 
> Installing Windows is just like most things, keep clicking Next/Yes/Agree/Confirm until you see the desktop screen again!


That's true.

Just reading it again, the OP has already done the Win 10 upgrade, so he could download and do a clean install from a USB drive - he wont need a licence key, it will authenticate automatically.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

NickTB said:


> Apologies, I linked to the wrong laptop. Mine has the i7 installed CPU @2.00GHz 2.50GHz


Then definitely upgrade your HD, bump up your RAM too if you're running a 64bit version of Windows.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Then definitely upgrade your HD, bump up your RAM too if you're running a 64bit version of Windows.


Any recommendations on where to buy the SSD?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

NickTB said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy the SSD?


Places like Ebuyer, DABs and Overclockers are a good place to start. Or just pop into a "good" independent PC store and they'll do all the work for you :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Then definitely upgrade your HD, bump up your RAM too if you're running a 64bit version of Windows.


I really wouldn't bother adding to 6gb of existing RAM, unless you wish to do something demanding like video editing or high end gaming.

6gb is plenty more than enough for most general use. To go to 8, you would need to swap the modules for a matching pair of 2 x 4gb and that will be expensive for an i7 laptop.

If the machine was shipped with 6gb RAM, then it was running 64bit Windows and so the Windows 10 upgrade will also be 64bit.

Just go for an SSD upgrade and your performance problems should dissapear.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Even playing a new game ram useage seldom goes above 4GB. 

Look on hotukdeals for a good ssd price. Would recommend 256GB or above I you're flush.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

NickTB said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy the SSD?


Maplin.



Kash-Jnr said:


> Then definitely upgrade your HD, bump up your RAM too if you're running a 64bit version of Windows.


Sorry to correct you again but 6GB will be fine. No need to upgrade RAM too.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

not sure how helpful but Ebuyer have an offer on today for a OCZ Trion 100 240GB SATAIII 2.5 Inch SSD for £49.99 if you use the code SSD on check out.

Still the best upgrade I have done to my parents old laptop, intel Quad core with 3gb ram from 2008 and still loads windows 8.1 in under 10 seconds


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Sorry to correct you again but 6GB will be fine. No need to upgrade RAM too.


PH will be going 4k soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## dollly (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been using my lenovo y50 for a while ,and it works very great for games, internet browsing


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

An SSD is the right solution for you in case you don't want to buy a new one personally have a g55 asus it came with two HD's I put my hands on the one having 128SSD and 1 TB Sata it's day and night how an SSD fly compared to normal disks I regret getting only 128g since Basiclly anything you want to run fast and has lots of resources can be put on the SSD I kept the 1TB drive for backup and files only.

6GB is today's standard you won't have anything exceed this unless you compile Android builds, edit movies.... Similar hardcore stuff not gaming


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Believe me an SSD will make a huge difference.
> 
> Just installed 32 in a suite of 2nd gen i3's and they fly. Processor does jack when standard browsing etc. We've had ssd's in atom based netbooks and they're fast at general useage stuff.
> 
> Trust me, a reinstall will make a difference, an SSD will make a huge difference.


Haven't read all the posts but will add my 2 pence worth as I have just been bought a new £300 i3 Lenovo laptop by my wife .

This lap top flies !!

And it boots up in seconds !! Nearly as fast as a Mac ( so I'm told ) .

Why ?? Because No 1 son took out the hard drive and replaced it with an SSD ,increased the ram and reloaded Windows 10 WITHOUT all the bloat ( he said ) .

An SSD ,as has been said ,makes a huge difference !


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Once you've had an SSD you'll never go back! Laptop will run cooler and quieter and battery will last longer. Most decent brand SSD's will have drive copy software with them so you can directly copy your existing HD


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

tommyboy40 said:


> Once you've had an SSD you'll never go back! Laptop will run cooler and quieter and battery will last longer. Most decent brand SSD's will have drive copy software with them so you can directly copy your existing HD


That's good to know and has been my sticking point in getting the SSD


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Completely agree with the above! Fitted an SSD into my iMac and created a fusion drive with the original HD so it now boots up from the SSD in about 15/20 seconds!!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

IamDave said:


> Completely agree with the above! Fitted an SSD into my iMac and created a fusion drive with the original HD so it now boots up from the SSD in about 15/20 seconds!!


Hi do you have any information / links to how you created a fusion drive. I'm tempted for my iMac.
Thanks


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

rob_wilson1 said:


> Hi do you have any information / links to how you created a fusion drive. I'm tempted for my iMac.
> Thanks


I do! Word of warning it's a fair old task, you have to remove virtually everything to install it. But, that said I've never taken one apart fully before this (only the screen out to have a nosey) and I managed fine I had to replace some bits so I decided to do the SSD install while it was open. Also upgraded Bluetooth card to use continuity with a Bluetooth dongle (though kept having random disconnects with keyboard etc and there's no modification files for El Capitan).

Age of your Mac could be a factor too, not sure of the feasibility of doing this on the newer ones (mine is a 2011).

Anyway here are some links:
iFixit guide - Very helpful step by step (some stuff may vary again depending on age of your Mac). I also bought the dual hard drive kit from iFixit comes with all the tools needed: screen suction cups, various screw heads and SSD cable

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+21.5-Inch+EMC+2428+Dual+Hard+Drive+Kit/6434

Then you need to do this to make a fusion drive. I Downloaded Carbon Copy Cloner to backup my files etc to a separate external drive. Make sure you make a bootable external drive as I think I had to rely on this.

http://www.macworld.com/article/2014011/storage-drives/how-to-make-your-own-fusion-drive.html

Also see

http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=2014030311173257

Think that's about it, if you need anything else let me know and I'll help as best I can!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

IamDave said:


> I do! Word of warning it's a fair old task, you have to remove virtually everything to install it. But, that said I've never taken one apart fully before this (only the screen out to have a nosey) and I managed fine I had to replace some bits so I decided to do the SSD install while it was open. Also upgraded Bluetooth card to use continuity with a Bluetooth dongle (though kept having random disconnects with keyboard etc and there's no modification files for El Capitan).
> 
> Age of your Mac could be a factor too, not sure of the feasibility of doing this on the newer ones (mine is a 2011).
> 
> ...


Thanks ever so much for taking the time to reply. I'll have a thorough read through


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

NickTB-

I have just been through the same issue as you. 2 year old laptop running slow and a general PITA.

Purchased an SSD when on offer and a cloning kit as I didn't have a disc for the OS.

Unfortunately the cloning refused to work and having spent £26 on it I was very annoyed! 

My advise would be save yourself time and effort and get a computer repair shop to install it. I paid £30 for them to do the job, which according to them was a right pain with the partitions needing realigning and various other bits I didn't quite understand. Maybe I was just unlucky in the clone not being straightforward but the difference the SSD has made is just night and day! 

Good luck


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

If you have windows and want to clone your disk then the backup utility "system backup" worked well for me.
Windows 7 https://www.petri.com/restore-windows-7-from-backup-image
Window 8 http://www.howtogeek.com/167984/how-to-create-and-restore-system-image-backups-on-windows-8.1/

So I created a system image of my C: drive on the HDD then put in a new SSD, booted to the windows installation dvd, used the repair tools to access "system image restore" then restored the image to the new SSD.


----------

